# I'll never buy a White/silver car again since I started detailing



## Hondahead1991 (Feb 19, 2011)

Simply because you can't get enough depth and shine from them compared to black or red for example.. Detailing has changed my opinions about cars in many ways

Am I on my own? Lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope, I hate silver too, although the zaino system gives me some hope and the jeffs and wolf stuff are supposed to be good......

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

much prefer white to the black car i had before tbh. a good shine is possible, when viewed from certain angles. theres good and bad points with any colour..


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

I love white or silver cars. Think they look great when really well detailed.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I have seen some fantastic looking white cars on the road. Which LSP are you using.

Granted it is harder to get the depth of a red or black, but white can look stunning


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I love silver its classy.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I on the other hand will not buy another black car as on my old (cellulose painted) 1979 RS2000 I only have to breath on the car to put marks on it. My OH's 2006 Mini on the other hand is 'Chilli Red' and seems to have the benefit of being dark enough to show good depth when polished and waxed, but doesn't seem to show the marks as easily (probably the paint is much harder too though).

I went to a local car show today and was surprised at how many cars there were covered in swirls and maring though...


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

This pic is taken from Dave at Ideal Valeting. Im sure he wont mind. finished with Dodo Supernatural. Looks AMAZING!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I love white, easy to maintain & can really shine! :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

It has crossed my mind before when i'm cleaning my silver car. I had the choice of a tectite grey when i chose my silver and i sometimes think that i would have seen the results of my hard work more on the dark metallic grey :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a silver FN2 ctr and i get some cracking results when detailed. when the suns beating down on it, it looks awesome.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> This pic is taken from Dave at Ideal Valeting. Im sure he wont mind. finished with Dodo Supernatural. Looks AMAZING!!


But thats not white or silver, its more of a grey? numbnuts


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> But thats not white or silver, its more of a grey? numbnuts


ok ok, ill have another go hahaha

here is one i done


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ I think that shows you don't get the depth on lighter silver cars.

White looks stunning when it's clean, but it can be difficult to give any depth to. The pearlescent whites seem to show a bit more depth.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

My Old car










and my even older car


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

RedUntilDead said:


> But thats not white or silver, its more of a grey? numbnuts


Trust me it's silver 

Oh and chris, could you possibly edit that post and take my website out... rather not get in any trouble with the mods etc, not paid up.... yet


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I had a silver car for three years... the car that got me into detailing, and yes, you don't get the depth from it that you do with a darker colour but you get a different style of finish - you can get bright, sparkly silver. I tried to get that "liquid silver" look. If anything, silver and white have got more of a subtlety to the look than the in-your-face reflections of a dark colour. Something to be enjoyed 

Having said all that, after three years with a silver car, I now have a black one! :lol::lol:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

I had one black car ( one of the first x5's when they were launched) - I grew to loathe it after 3 months. Not only was it mechanically and electronically an unparalleled disaster zone (BMW had it more than me) but every day I was cleaning it.
Picked up dust / spray within minutes of being clean...

Every other car I have had, and all of our fleet vehicles / vans have been silver. They appear cleaner than they really are.

I use Werkstat on them and they look great. But it IS of course all in the prep...


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

One of my first "attempts" - 6 months on it looks pretty shiney/wet :-


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

I know what you mean..a darker colour car does seem more rewarding once detailed..but at the same time im happy with the results i achieve on mine and its a pretty light colour.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hondahead1991 said:


> you can't get enough depth and shine from them compared to black or red for example.. Detailing has changed my opinions about cars in many ways
> 
> Am I on my own? Lol


Give it time...once you get to know this craft, every colour presents a titillating challenge.

One day you might find black and red boring because it is so easy to make them look good. Eventually you'll just want to work on different colours because working on one colour too often leads to boredom. When I finally got the best out of my dark grey car it was a great moment. Took many efforts, whereas blacks and reds have always given it up too easy!


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

moonstone mo said:


>


Great pic, this definately would look great in real life and the detailing of the blacktrim under the windscreen shows signs of a complete detail  .


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> I love white, easy to maintain & can really shine! :thumb:


I second that! The white Evo I had before always looked clean and had a nice deep shine. And good reflections too... Evan being flat white Japanese paint!

Now my Black Bora looks good after it's been cleaned... For about an hour, before the dust jumps on it :lol:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Silver cars ... personally love em. Mine has plenty of shine n depth








Girlfriend has a corsair eco, with the worsted looking silver paint I've seen (sea grey/silver colour yuck). Still comes up nice. Not brilliant though.
_______
Mustang GT V8 500HP Roushcharged
(sent via Galaxy Tab...)


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

i waited for 4 weeks to get my white audi and just love it, i had and like silver cars am not as "old hand" as some of you but i can still get a nice depth them


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

My beast, no depth & not at all shiny 



















Its all about our perception, a mirror is very shiny but its a light colour


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

I think dark colours are more rewarding but I'm happy with my silver Alfa..


IMGP1798

The red and black ones look better but they chip so easily and the primer underneath stands out a mile - Silver just doesn't shop things up as badly

And lets face it thats good when you have OCD...


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Black shines best but is impossible to keep - period (imho of course)!

Currently own a dark silver motor, loving it compared to my previous black car! Black was so unforgiving!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> I love white, easy to maintain & can really shine! :thumb:


Aye what you said 

Personally I think White is fresh and suits my personality and dress sense :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

This is about 5 months after I did theis car, I still got a good shine from it :wave:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Aye what you said
> 
> Personally I think White is fresh and suits my personality and dress sense :thumb:


A man after my own heart, white rocks it gives a car a stylish timeless crisp look, & it also emphasises the shape. I had a white E36 & now a white E90.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

P1030784 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1030776 by RussZS, on Flickr

Just takes a bit of time to find the right process and combo


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

russ - what did you use on that ?!


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

i like white cars but always go for black cars


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I would sooner have the white to the Black,


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Justa said:


> russ - what did you use on that ?!


Wolf's Body Wrap and a fair bit of polishing beforehand. Investing some time 'jewelling' silver seems to pay dividends tbh.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm loving a white car, and black wheels are a challenge themselves to keep. Look terrible after a few miles :lol: 

Next car will be blue (I LOVED the metallic blue I had before) or some sort of red (either flat or something funky with metallic pop, saw a really deep one at a pug dealers recently I loved) 

I won't own a black car. I've got enough problems looking after the 2 black cars we have at home already


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think metallic grey is the best all round colour, like Ad's S2000


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

That or I did promise myself a vee in either ly or lunar grey. I spotted one of the 2 in inferno not long back and was stunning, and almost made me change my mind!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Liquid Yellow is great too - hides swirls REALLY well!

You seen the new LY Meg 265 Trophy?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup. MUUUCH nicer than the other (cup? or is it sport? I ignored it cos it's disgusting) yellow. 

But the wheels... very halfords  and the price tag!! £3k... I'd rather 250 cup with a remap in capsicum with black detailing. Saw one the other day and it looked spot on


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

it is possible to get a shine on white
this is after compounding, no refining yet. (used fast cut plus on a compound pad)









and heres the beach buggy. resprayed in white cellulose paint, no clearcoat.
not been polished yet. no LSP ect.
(this shows the brightness of colour a bit more)








and a bit of gloss with fading sunlight









All 3 photos were taken on a camera phone.. so not as good as in person sadly.
the phone isnt the best for pics. (iphone 3g for focus pics.) (HTC Desire HD for buggy)


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Ive always had dark cars untill i got the rs just luv white, that supernatural is good stuff and c2


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

OILRS said:


> Ive always had dark cars untill i got the rs just luv white, that supernatural is good stuff and c2


Thats is one sexy looking beasty :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Silver is a little unrewarding, but in the right light you can get some good reflections.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

my pics have been removed as i guess they were too big when viewing. what size do they need to be?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

my attempts on my new silver/white/ gray punto


----------

